# Sarajevo



## Carolinian (Feb 3, 2008)

I will be in Sarajevo and Mostar, Bosnia next month.  Anyone have any suggestions on where to stay?  I will probably overnight in Sarajevo rather than Mostar.  The only place I have been in Bosnia previously is Neum, down on the Adriatic.


----------



## X-ring (Feb 9, 2008)

Carolinian said:


> I will be in Sarajevo and Mostar, Bosnia next month.  Anyone have any suggestions on where to stay?



Carolinian, there's a comprehensive article on Sarajevo in the Feb 2008 issue of Conde Nast Traveler, complete with lodgings info. 

http://www.concierge.com/cntraveler/articles/detail?articleId=11854

Unfortunately the map of the Old Town included in the print version doesn't seem to appear in the on-line version.


----------

